# ATM Cheque limits?



## Rebecca (Aug 10, 2014)

I need to deposit a "cheque" from my BMOIL account to my regular Scotiabank account, and was wondering if anyone knows what the upper limit is for a cheque deposit via an ATM at Scotia? I remember having to use a teller for one of my mother's cheques at BMO because it was about $4,000 and you couldn't deposit so much in their ATM. Does anyone know if there is such a limit at Scotiabank too?


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

The upper limit for most banks is 99,999. But some banks(Scotia is one) put deposit limits on your card. So if you don't have the highest card limits, you will need to know your personal card limits.
Of course for cheques of this size you will not have immediate access to the money. Likely will be a 5 business day hold on most of the funds.


----------



## Rebecca (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks. I don't need the funds immediately, so the hold is fine, but I didn't know that I had a deposit limit. I guess that my mother had one too, because I couldn't deposit that cheque to her account for her until I went in and did it with the teller. I had deposited other cheques successfully for her before that, but they said that the limit (I think) was $3,000. I will go now to my account, to see if I can see what my limit might be. Thanks again.


----------

